# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de Maíz Amarillo duro Hibrido en oferta

## Carlos Valenzuela

Hola a todos, Tenemos en oferta semilla de maíz amarillo duro en oferta a 4,00 soles el Kilo mas IGV. Puesto en En San Martin de Alao, El Dorado, San Martín. Precio en Lima, mas flete. Rendimiento promedio al secano en selva 5 toneladas. resistente a la humedad, hongos. Semilla de origen de la INIA en su primera generación. Las plantas de Maíz mas altas llegaron a los 3.50 metros. Adjunto fotografías de la campaña que dio origen a estas semillas. La pila dureacell y las grapas dan una idea mas precisa del tamaño de las semillas. Se entregan en sacos de 50 kG. Disponible : 5 Toneladas. Pedidos al cvalenzuela@viadirecta.com.pe, RPM:  numeral 999 800 946, RPC; 99213-2409Archivo adjunto 4608Archivo adjunto 4609Archivo adjunto 4607Archivo adjunto 4610Archivo adjunto 4611Temas similares: Escasez  de Semilla de Maíz Amarillo Duro en la campaña 2013 - 2014 Vendo maíz amarillo duro Compra de maiz duro amarillo VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------


## OLMOS PRODUCE

Buen dìa, 
Aùn vende semilla de maiz amarillo ?? por favor informaciòn , es para sembrar en el norte del Peru. Comunicarse….
Quedo a la espera, 
Saludos
Janeth Vasquez 
936022822 olmosproduce@gmail.com

----------

